# Think about starting a pack string



## Bunkerbean (Jan 31, 2010)

I am looking to start a pack string and could certainly use all the advice in the world. Is there a perfect number for a string? is there such a thing as to many? Would I want to stagger the string in age at all?

I am using these primarily as hunting packers and some backpacking over the summers.


----------



## Bunkerbean (Jan 31, 2010)

Also what is a good goat age to purchase for a completely green owner?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I like to buy them in pairs. They almost always pick a buddy and if they are young together they usually bond with each other. Most people start with two and add a couple more down the road. You might want to start with four to begin with.


----------



## Bunkerbean (Jan 31, 2010)

Can you get a 6x6 bull on 4 of them? Just curious. How have you done it? Two trips is probably the best route then?


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's the break down.

Cow or spike takes 4 goats. Big bull takes 6 goats or multiple trips. Huge bull takes..... well if I ever get a huge one I'll let you know.  

I generally bone out the meat and split it into goat loads as soon as I get one down. (25lb bags)

I bring out the head when I go out to get the goats because thats the most unwieldy load and you can carry it without a pack frame. Having already bagged it, I have a good idea how many goats its going to take. I'll carry a load as well if it keeps me from making another trip. I've been known to load the goats extra heavy if its not over a couple miles to the truck and not too steep and nasty.


----------



## Herb (Dec 12, 2008)

We used 6 goats to pack out Doc's 6x6 this year.










3 -40lb loads
3 - 30lb loads

And I carried 10lbs, Doc packed the cape and antlers. 220lbs of boned out meat.

Here's a link to a very informative study of the elk carcass by the U of WY. They address meat care and have very good estimates of the boneless meat you can expect from various ages and sex.

http://ces.uwyo.edu/PUBS/B594R.pdf


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats an awesome link. Lots of good info.


----------



## Bunkerbean (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for the replies. 

I wish I would have started my string years ago so that I can pack with them this year.


----------

